# Carnivorous plants



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

So I got these little babies a few months ago. Started them inside with a grow light. Really took off outside.

They are American Saracennia.


----------



## BlackOut (May 24, 2019)

Nice! Feed me seymour!


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Hand checked on these guys in about a month. We usually don't use the front door. Added another drip line. Plan for next year will be a bog for them.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Really taking off.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Gibby said:


> Really taking off.


How are they now?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

1 survived my neglect from the winter and forgetting to start watering again this spring. I planned on splitting them but forgot with the backyard project going on.


----------

